# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Atlántica >  Fotos del rio Limia en Viana do Castelo.

## JMTrigos

Por su desembocadura donde se le llama Lima.



Puente mixto carretera-ferrocarril de Eiffel
 

Vista general

----------


## REEGE

La última foto, la vista general, una pasada JMTrigos, muchas gracias por enseñarnos ese lugar!!

----------

